# problem mit reason 2.0 DEMO: falsche rewire version...



## shiver (26. Oktober 2002)

hi!

also, ich habe vor kurzem die demo von reason 2 in die hände bekommen,
und vorhin installiert..
das ging alles problemlos, nur beim starten meckert er, ich hätte eine falsche re-wire version (sprich: wahrscheinlich version 1) installiert.

eigentlich  ging ich davon aus, dass, wenn reason ne neue version braucht, es die auch gleich installiert - aber fehlanzeige!

auf der CD ist es nicht drauf, und im netzt hab ich auch nichts brauchbares gefunden..

rewire 2 soll ja eine freie schnittstelle sein - nur wo zur hölle krieg ich dieses programm her?

hab sogar schon auf meiner cubase-cd geschaut, aber da ist nur die alte 1.er drauf..

weiss jemand rat?

danke!


----------



## tonfarben (27. Oktober 2002)

Sorry das ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann shiver, aber mal was interressantes anderes (freeware!) wogegen Du Reason I,II,III o.ä. in die Tonne werfen kannst.

http://www.buzzmachines.com

Das Prog benutz ich seit 4 oder 5 Jahren, bin quasi damit aufgewachsen. Es ist am Anfang komisch, doch die Möglichkeiten sind wirklich unbegrenzt. Lad es Dir einfach herunter, lies Dich ein, hör ein paar Demos (von mir?=)) und wenn Du Fragen hast, wie irgendwas geht, dann schreib mir ne pm
enjoy
U will like it


----------



## AKM<2b> (28. Dezember 2002)

Jaja ist arg spät aber vielleicht hilfts ja doch noch...:::

gefunden im reason tech support auf http://www.propellerheads.se/de

Ich habe die Demoversion heruntergeladen und installiert. Wenn ich Reason jetzt starte erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: "Cant open ReWire 2 System". Warum?
Cubase installiert eine ältere Version der ReWire.dll und in einigen Ordnern die REX.dll´s am falschen Platz. Somit werden diese auch nicht von den von Reason installierten neuen ReWire und REX Dateien erkannt und richtig platziert. Reason benötigt die Rewire 2 Datei, um zu funktionieren. So schaffen Sie Abhilfe: Im Systemordner von Windows sollten Sie alle dort vorhandenen ReWire und REX dll´s löschen. Starten Sie Reason erneut.
Falls es Probleme geben sollte, öffnen Sie den Reason Systemordner und folgen den Anweisungen in der "Rewire.txt"-Datei, die sich im ReWire Cubase-Problems-Ordner befindet.

Bitte beachten Sie, daß auf Grund der fehlerhaften Implementation in Cubase Rewire mit dieser Version nicht läuft. Steinberg wird demnächst Cubase 5.0r2 veröffentlichen, wo dieses Problem behoben sein wird. Alle registrierten Reason-User werden darüber rechtzeitig informiert werden.


Tschö mit ö 
2b


----------



## shiver (28. Dezember 2002)

dangöööö (mit ö) aber es läuft schon lange


----------

